# banned items



## terrisam (Oct 28, 2011)

We have had all our forms submitted for 6 months now, it has come to our attention that we cannot ship certain items ( cane furniture) to nz is there a list of banned goods.


----------



## relocatella (Nov 27, 2011)

To preserve the biodiversity, it is not permitted to bring some items in New Zealand. You can find more on the following website: What you must declare | MAF Biosecurity New Zealand there is a quick guide http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/files/enter/personal/declare-or-dispose-brochure.pdf you can download giving you a fair idea.
Hope it helps!


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

If it is commercially made cane furniture it should be fine. MAF may want to give it the once over so you should declare it but if its obvious you bought it from a shop it won't be a problem at all.


----------

